# gbb terrarium work in progress



## Kungfujoe (Nov 11, 2011)

Well this is my first display give me some feed back.

first pic is the gbb going in when it gets bigger.







first stage of the back drop..







second stage after an hour...







Back drop is done..







---------- Post added 11-11-2011 at 08:11 PM ----------

ill post more soon.. couldnt figure out the best cauking to use to glue coco fiber to the back drop; any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks very good so far. The backdrop looks like it took a lot of effort.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 12, 2011)

=] thanks for the kind words.. And yeah it took a decent amount of planning


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like a pro made it! Nice job!


----------



## ArachnoAddic808 (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks like its gonna b ill. Can't wait to see the update pics!


----------



## SEB (Nov 12, 2011)

I haven't glued a back drop to plexi glass before, but I don't see why aquarium grade silicone would not work. I am also curious as to what other people have successfully used.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Nov 12, 2011)

to glue the coco peat to the background use a brown silicone, doesnt have to be aquarium grade, i use roofing silicone, just make sure you let it cure properly before adding the inhabitants


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks this is actually my first T back drop.. But I got a little experience with salt water reefs..

---------- Post added 11-13-2011 at 01:06 AM ----------




Hornets inverts said:


> to glue the coco peat to the background use a brown silicone, doesnt have to be aquarium grade, i use roofing silicone, just make sure you let it cure properly before adding the inhabitants


Thanks for the advice, I used clear acrylic but I think I missed some spots with glue because of the clear silicon. I may have to redo it with black silicon. Haha


----------



## Hornets inverts (Nov 13, 2011)

yea the color isnt overly important, just means if you miss a spot with the coco peat alll that shows it the brown silicone which isnt all that noticable


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 13, 2011)

haha yeah figured.. oh well we live and learn.. ill probably get some more pics after i get home from work...


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 14, 2011)

well almost done.... got the dirt on the back drop but havent glued it to the back yet.. also havent set the ADA drift wood in yet... just trying to figure out their placement.. Enjoy..


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Nov 14, 2011)

It looks great, but I think an Avic may be more suited to it than a GBB


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah that's what I was thinking... But I did some reading and they said some gbb's act as arboreal ts.. Correct me if I'm wrong....


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Nov 14, 2011)

Kungfujoe said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking... But I did some reading and they said some gbb's act as arboreal ts.. Correct me if I'm wrong....


Well, they are considered semi arboreal. They need the same floor space as any terrestrial in my opinion and can take some height maybe more so than the heavier terrestrials. They like stuff to anchor their webbing to. It is a beautiful terrarium; you did a fantastic job. I just think it's suited more to a true arboreal. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 14, 2011)

I appreciate your opinion, this is my first GBB and any input will help me out.. =)


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 14, 2011)

i havent owned any GBB yet, but from what i have read, it will most likely web up every inch of it...so most likely it will work fine.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 14, 2011)

yeah that's what i hear, will be interesting to put one in an aboreal set up and see what happens.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is the FTS of my terrarium so far.. its almost done aside from decore.. 





here is another shot just closer up....






For some reason it still smells like funny after 2 days. how long does this usually take to subside.


----------



## pwilson5 (Nov 15, 2011)

just place it on its back and youll be golden.. lol


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 15, 2011)

Kungfujoe said:


> For some reason it still smells like funny after 2 days. how long does this usually take to subside.


Did you end up using silicone? GE1 or GE2? In my experience, it can take a while for the smell to completely subside. I generally like to leave the enclosure open and without an inhabitant for at least a couple of weeks for any fumes to completely dissipate. I'm sure that's overkill, but I like to be on the safe side.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 15, 2011)

i think i made a mistake on using g2 haha.. i guess im going to have to wait a while for the sling to go in, i think its best to be safe then sorry.


----------



## dorvaan (Nov 16, 2011)

Where did you purchase the actual enclosure?


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 16, 2011)

Haha ironically I got it off eBay. It looks good and for 50 bucks I think it was a good deal... =]

---------- Post added 11-16-2011 at 03:56 PM ----------




jayefbe said:


> Did you end up using silicone? GE1 or GE2? In my experience, it can take a while for the smell to completely subside. I generally like to leave the enclosure open and without an inhabitant for at least a couple of weeks for any fumes to completely dissipate. I'm sure that's overkill, but I like to be on the safe side.


I used g2.. I was thinking I used the wrong one but since it's 100% silicon I think I will be ok when the smell subsides..


----------

